# RS and Eco spoilers?



## CRUZE (Nov 24, 2010)

Your Chevrolet Dealership should know.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

CRUZE said:


> Your Chevrolet Dealership should know.


my chevrolet dealership doesnt know its ass from its hand


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...anybody KNOW somebody at Chevrolet who knows what the GM part numbers are for:
> 
> • the _larger_ RS-Package 'wing' spoiler?
> • the _smaller_ Eco only 'lip' spoiler?


try asking chevymgr. he knows a lot about the cruze and works for a chevy dealership if im not mistaken. he should be able to help you with that pretty easily.




shawn672 said:


> my chevrolet dealership doesnt know its ass from its hand


hahahahaha. thats so true about most dealerships. they know almost nothing about the cars they sell. although there are a few ones that have really good sales people that actually have a brain.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

GM hasn't released the part numbers for install kits yet. I will let you know when they are available.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

*part number for spoiler*

anybody got the part number for the spoiler. my chevy dealer says there isnt one??
i wanted to add it to my LTZ, thanks. 
Larry


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> anybody got the part number for the spoiler. my chevy dealer says there isnt one??
> i wanted to add it to my LTZ, thanks.
> Larry


...actually, there appear to be two (2) different spoilers: (1) the larger device that's part of the *RS* Package, and (2) a smaller, lip-mounted device, that's used on the *Eco* model.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

interested in the ECO one please


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

the rs packag eone for me please


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Spoilers?*

I was searching for them spoilers for the 2010 or 2011 Cruze and found some on the net that are either OEM or customs work.

Check it out:

Up first are spoilers for the Lacetti / CRUZE










Spoilers from Carid.com










Factory Wings from Carid










Custom works from TeamChevy Singapore










From Autoya










Note, I just found out that them spoilers on autoya are generic oem (R-placement brand) spoiler (see for yourself) which are being carried by a number of autosites on the net.


So, anyone here planning to get spoilers for their CRUZEs'? I think I'll consider them wing spoilers from carid.com. That said that will be my first major external mod for 2011 for my 2010 Cruze.​


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I want the small Carid one


----------



## regnant (Nov 25, 2010)

Small ones are better , the bigger ones are cheeky lol


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

I like the small trunk spoiler in the first picture, not sure about the rest.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

i went to Carid.com, they list 1 spoiler but its not the same as the picture.. makes no sense


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

the first spoiler looks really good on the cruze. the third one(second picture but on the right) looks almost 100% like the stock spoiler of the civic mugen rr. i think subtle lip spoilers will look good on the cruze. nothing too big.

btw jed if youre interested in spoilers try going to atoy bodykits. cant remember exactly where his shop is but he does really good custom work and hes not too expensive. if i remember his shop is somewhere near tomas morato. i might be wrong though.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

> btw jed if youre interested in spoilers try going to atoy bodykits. cant remember exactly where his shop is but he does really good custom work and hes not too expensive. if i remember his shop is somewhere near tomas morato. i might be wrong though.


Thanks for the recommendation. Went to Banawe, Quezon City and found nothing for the CRUZE there.

For my part, I want those spoilers from TeamChevySG.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

any info on this yet?


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a friend that works for Chevrolet, hopefully I can get these part numbers off of him and more for future reference on this forum.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

ok thanks man.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

As of today, GM has still not released the part #'s for spoiler kits.


note: Merged 3 spoiler threads.


----------

